# Square has a new chip reader



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

For $49.99 you can do a contactless payment or chip transaction. I am going to implement this in my vehicle. I'll post a review once I get it. 
https://squareup.com/shop/reader-contactless-chip


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> For $49.99 you can do a contactless payment or chip transaction. I am going to implement this in my vehicle. I'll post a review once I get it.
> https://squareup.com/shop/reader-contactless-chip


It works great !!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I have one but haven't had the opportunity to use it.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

I collect about $3 a month with my square. It will take a bit until I saved up for the chip reader. As long as people have cards with a magnetic strip I stick to the free reader.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Only problem is that with the new rules set in October, if the card has a chip and you use a magnetic reader, the fraud responsibility is on the vendor (meaning you). If the card has a chip and you use the chip reader, fraud is responsibility of visa/mc. Not much to worry about with only $3/mo, but if it gets more, it could be. I do a lot on my square for my other business and I had to get the chip reader to protect myself from fraud. It hasn't happened yet, but it could.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Any luck with tips using the SQUARE?


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Scott Benedict said:


> Only problem is that with the new rules set in October, if the card has a chip and you use a magnetic reader, the fraud responsibility is on the vendor (meaning you). If the card has a chip and you use the chip reader, fraud is responsibility of visa/mc. Not much to worry about with only $3/mo, but if it gets more, it could be. I do a lot on my square for my other business and I had to get the chip reader to protect myself from fraud. It hasn't happened yet, but it could.


I don't expect people to fraudulently pay a tip.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You'd be surprised what people will do fraudulently especially when it's not "their money."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Scott Benedict said:


> You'd be surprised what people will do fraudulently especially when it's not "their money."


Yeah but if they call the credit card company to cancel the charge I'm only out $3, so it's not worth worrying about. For a regular business I'd get the chip reader but not for uber.

I have a paypal.me account too.


----------

